

A Comparative History of Statements in Programming Languages - danso
http://hhh.gavilan.edu/dvantassel/history/history.html

======
DanielStraight
Totally not its intent, but this is fascinating as reference of all the
decisions you will have to make if you create a new language.

------
signalsignal
I would have suspected a study of Programming Languages would include Automata
Theory. As an alternative, I can imagine a course focusing on Automata Theory
using historic examples of programming languages as a measure of
expressiveness would be a lot more useful.

But I don't work in academia.

